# Little Owl



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Some shots from a few years back, I don't seem to get out that much with the camera these days.

A very confiding Little Owl, a wild bird photographed at the roadside.

Little-Owl-web-MG6952-1024 by Andy Shepherd, on Flickr

Little-Owl-web-MG6968-1024 by Andy Shepherd, on Flickr

Little-Owl-web-MG6980-1024 by Andy Shepherd, on Flickr

Little-Owl-web-MG7047-1024 by Andy Shepherd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Andy...


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm loving these!
Especially that background!
Good job!!


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Cheers Fella...

Andy...


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice..

How do you get the background so green?


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

RP84 said:


> Very nice..
> 
> How do you get the background so green?


Pleased you like them.

The BG is a sloping meadow, which drops off into a tree line which is in shadow, hence the darker band to the top of the image. The colours are as shot, apart from a small increase in saturation to compensate for that lost in noise reduction.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great photo.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice pictures, what camera did you use? I ask because I think is a big telephoto?


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

LSpec said:


> nice pictures, what camera did you use? I ask because I think is a big telephoto?


Thanks...

The camera was either a Canon 1D3 or a 7D and you are right about the telephoto lens, I was using my Canon 500f4 L IS + 1.4TC which always gives a lovely Background.


----------

